# Mémoire du PC par i pad



## Fred 80 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je synchronise 2 i pad sur un PC : quelle mémoire çela occupe par machine ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Septembre 2011)

A mon avis pas beaucoup:
 Les Applis, musiques, films et photos sont déjà dans itunes...
 Les contacts sont déjà dans ta base de contacts...
 Le calendrier est déjà dans ton PC
Reste plus que les dossiers de tes applis et les films, vidéos ou photos prises avec tes iPad...Et encore, elles vont dans itunes ou iphoto....
Ais je bien compris le sens de ta question


----------



## Fred 80 (11 Septembre 2011)

Je veux savoir combien me prend un i pad sur la mémoire de mon pc. Pour les film, ils proviennent d'un DD externe mais sont ils stockes par iTunes ?


----------



## arbaot (11 Septembre 2011)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1766?viewlocale=fr_FR
films
si tu les synchronise depuis iTunes ils ne prennent pas de place dans la sauvegarde
si tu les ajoute dans une app (même via itunes) par ex OPlayer
la sauvegarde contient les films en entier


----------



## Fred 80 (11 Septembre 2011)

Ok C'est mon cas 
Dans ce cas je vais retirer de ce pc un des 2 i pad mais comment dois-je pratiquer ?


----------

